
RelaxedReader: A Firefox Addon to Fight Reading Anxiety - Fudgel
https://citizen428.net/blog/relaxed-reader-a-firefox-addon-to-fight-reading-anxiety/
======
Jaxkr
This is a really interesting project considering Pocket is built in and
developed by Mozilla. I wish you the best of luck.

------
oap_bram
Interesting use case to develop something for. Really like the idea, I'll be
trying it out for sure!

------
bob90
What does Reading Anxiety mean in this context ?

~~~
LandR
I think they mean having too much in your "to read" list that it becomes
overwhelming. I didn't realise that was a thing.

"A Firefox extension to fight reading anxiety by limiting the maximum number
of stored articles and automatically expiring them after 30 days."

